# Fun bite work with a straight KILLER!



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

A friend having some fun with this beastly bitch...has taken out her share of animals, now she is being trained to work on the man, don't pick up a stick or crack a whip cause you're not safe...
I love this dog...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqGmws0OjxQ


----------



## Erin Hayes (Apr 19, 2009)

That was too funny.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

The little dog is really nothing to play with, very nasty little terrier, if you are her "prey".

She has over a dozen ***** under her belt. She even can catch squirrels, she's pretty smart, she has learned to sneak up on them and wait until they get far enough from the tree. She used to just charge the squirrels and then they would run up the tree.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

thats too cute! I heard Patterdales can be nasty terriers..


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

That is one fat little dog.


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> The little dog is really nothing to play with, very nasty little terrier, if you are her "prey".
> 
> She has over a dozen ***** under her belt. She even can catch squirrels, she's pretty smart, she has learned to sneak up on them and wait until they get far enough from the tree. She used to just charge the squirrels and then they would run up the tree.


Breed her and send me one. :wink: I was just looking at patterdale breeders last month.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

THIS IS NOT A LITTER ANNOUNCEMENT.

the bitch is fat because she is prego....lol if there is interest in patterdales here, maybe I'll convince him to post and when they drop. Its funny when you look at the websites and see all the log chains...I used to think that was for "hype"


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I just love watching that little tail wagging the entire time she's hanging off the sleeve. What a fun little dog! They are tough. I once painted a graphic on a shirt for a friend, of his two patterdales on a fox. Worked from photos of the actual event. It's amazing what those little dogs can do...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've dug to many Patterdales. Probably my second choice, behind Borders, for hard core earth dogs. Much better true working % in the Patty though. 
Most I've seen are super with people. I like the hard coated black dogs compaired to the slick coated red or blacks. 
Some of the weight pull folks are crossing them with Pits for lighter weight classes. Pittypats. Seriously!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I've dug to many Patterdales. Probably my second choice, behind Borders, for hard core earth dogs. Much better true working % in the Patty though.
> Most I've seen are super with people. I like the hard coated black dogs compaired to the slick coated red or blacks.
> Some of the weight pull folks are crossing them with Pits for lighter weight classes. Pittypats. Seriously!


She was ok with everyone at the kennel, but I wasn;t kidding about picking up the stick or whip, she is all over it if you challenge her. 
not good with strange dogs obviously, pretty portable  that's for sure. 
She has been worked a few times on a sleeve. It is fun to watch.

Doesn't surprise me about the crossing for weight pull.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i usually dislike the warm and fuzzy tv dog training shows, but one was pretty hillarious. the annoying british lady went to help some single mom with two kids and a working patterdale. they were talking about why she chose that breed and the annoying biritsh trainer said something like "i just want to know what the hell you were thinking" and then explained how the patterdales are hardocore little dogs. 

i thought that video was hillarious. looks like a fun little dog. we had one at agility club for a while...it was a super fast dog but had serious dog aggro troubles. it would straight up challenge any dog there and had the balls and desire to fight anything.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

I love patterdales!! They are amazing little workers, very fun video joby!! I have not seen a freindly patterdale yet they seem to be really independent and nasty. I am not an affection hog anyway.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Joby,
I thought she was either prego or a pup that just ate a whole bowl full of food that hadn't digested yet. LOL Cute dog.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> THIS IS NOT A LITTER ANNOUNCEMENT.
> 
> the bitch is fat because she is prego....lol if there is interest in patterdales here, maybe I'll convince him to post and when they drop. Its funny when you look at the websites and see all the log chains...I used to think that was for "hype"


what should someone expect to pay for a nice, gamey patterdale puppie?

thanks.


----------

